# Help, too much vomiting...



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

Hello everybody,
My hedgehog has been vomiting on and off for over a month. I first noticed he was sick after I left him for five days under the care of a friend. I didn't notice anything different in his cage that could give a clue regarding his sudden sickness. As he was vomiting so much I took him to the vet the day after. He is the only expert on exotic animals in the city, however, he didn´t know the reason for his vomiting. He gave me three medications, one for his vomiting, another for his intestinal bacteria and another for keeping him hydrated. Two weeks later he had gained some weight and wasn't vomiting that often. However, the same day I took him to the vet he started vomiting a lot again and I resumed giving him his medicine. A week later he stopped vomiting and I stopped giving him his meds, but about four days later his vomiting started again. This has been on and off. He was fine lately, he had gained a lot of weight (he is 3 and a half months old so he's growing up), his appetite has been better than ever and he loves running in his wheel... however, I found about 5 pools of vomit this morning and recently heard him coughing hard. I'm very worried, I have to travel for an hour and a half to another city to take him to the vet and he does not seem to know much about hedgehogs... the weird thing is that my Shakespeare is behaving fine as always, as if nothing happened... I don't know what to do, I'm giving him mint tea and keeping him hydrated, but that´s not a solution. Maybe if I took a sample of his depositions to the vet lab they could tell me if there is some bacteria causing trouble? his depositions are green and sometimes have green mucus. Please, I need help...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I would take a sample to have it tested. Also are you prematurely stopping the antibiotic run? If you are giving an antibiotic, perhaps it is killing off the bacteria enough to make him feel better, but are not fully getting rid of it.

I'd also suggest calling your vet to discuss what is happening,if you haven't already.


----------



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

Hello, sorry, I forgot to update on Shakespeare's condition. I took him to another vet, this one in my city. He examined his depositions and told me he didn't find anything wrong. We've been giving him some medication for his vomiting but it hasn't stopped. The vet also told me maybe he was allergic to his food so we are trying RC Sensible 33, and if it is not that, then we are clueless...

Btw, RC is the best brand of food available in my country, so I can't try with another one...

Oh, and the vet also told me Shakespeare looked pretty good physically and he's not depressed at all, despite being sick for over two months now.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So... Did you finish all of the medicine that the vet gave you for the intestinal bacteria? Or did you stop and start according to your hedgehog's condition?

Did your vet do a blood test to see if there was any sort of poisoning or internal problems?


----------



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

No, I always followed the vet's indications. If they told me "7 days, 3 times a day" I did just that. And I'm currently still giving him some medicine, "Metoclopramida", I don't know the name in English. It's been three days since I changed his food and he's still vomiting, and his feces are quite dark. The vet didn't take a blood sample, should I tell him to do it? 

In July I'll travel to the capital and I know there is a very prestigious exotic vet clinic there. I'll take him there since they'll probably find more answers than the vets I can find in my city...

Thank you for your help!


----------

